# Cheap Flights?



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

I may have to return to the UK soon (hopefully not but its a possibility) and so I'm on the look out for recommendations for cheap flights!

Any help appreciated


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

There are some long haul budget airlines now. Tiger Airlines flies to Singapore and on to Macau, but I think only from Darwin and Perth. After an overnight and a ferry to Hong Kong, you can take Oasis to London. I read somewhere that Macau Air, or something like that, was going to start service to Sydney.


----------



## Aussiejock (May 26, 2007)

I tried to post some web address for you but it wouldn't let me!!!!
Do a search for Best Flights, Webjet and Zuji. They are all Australian sites. Hope you find something.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

If you want to try the budget option, look at Cheap Flights from Budget Airlines with WhichBudget.com to see what budget airlines fly where.


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Viva Macau is starting service to Sydney in August, three times a week.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your suggestions - I'll check them out if I do need to go home. I've had the 'dreaded' phone call from the UK telling me that my mum isnt well. I'm just waiting to hear about results from tests and dependent on those I may be heading home.

Fingers crossed I wont need to.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Thinking of you Rach (((((hug)))))

Don't know of any cheap flights, but obviously the cheaper ones will have more stop offs then the slightly dear direct (as they call them)

What about Royal AIr Brunei!!??


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Sam said:


> Thinking of you Rach (((((hug)))))
> 
> Don't know of any cheap flights, but obviously the cheaper ones will have more stop offs then the slightly dear direct (as they call them)
> 
> What about Royal AIr Brunei!!??


Thanks Sam

Havent heard of those - I'll look into em 

Rach xxxx


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

Sending good thoughts your way. I hope your mother is doing better.


----------



## tygwyn (Apr 20, 2007)

Just a quick update guys! I wont be needing the cheap flight and I'm over the moon!

My mum is now free of Breast Cancer! 

Superb


----------



## newtoOZ (May 24, 2007)

That is fantastic! For once I'm glad someone won't be taking a trip!


----------



## antmeister (Oct 4, 2007)

i always go singapore airlines now after using british airways and royal brunei, the ba flight was a nightmare the staff was rude! royal brunei was the most unrelaxed flight id eva taken, no offense to anyone with my comments coming soon BUT when they have a pray every so many hours to allah etc i kinda got a bit scared if u get what i mean!! lol 
singapore for me there the best cabin crew i think, aswell as quantas and virgin there good aswell but virgin use the same plane as singapore.


----------

